# 4-night Vistana for $149 (+$100 credit)---is that the best Orlando 'preview' package?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 11, 2006)

I received an offer from Vistana to attend a timeshare presentation.

I can stay 4 nights in a 1-BR villa for $149.

As I remember, they also will give me $100 towards dinner, etc----or towards Disney.  I can use the 4-night stay to add on to an upcoming week's stay in Orlando.  So, while I usually throw these things away, this one fits into my plans.  So, I will politely listen, and stress at the end that I will need time to think about it.  (I've been to 4 or 5 timeshare presentations, but am level-headed enough to have not yet to purchase that route.)

I think I'll call tomorrow to schedule it---perhaps since I'm going during a busy season (March), they may not extend it for that time frame.  (If not, that's fine, too.)

It's a very nice offer----but I must ask----are there other Orlando offers that are similar that I should consider?
(The 4-night stay is very attractive to me, and $149 is a heluva good rate!)

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 12, 2006)

SHUCKS---I just called---and nothing available for Feb or March.  (I'm sure they would prefer not to offer it during their busy season.)

So, are there any offers out there for mid-March that anyone knows about??

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## bazan (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

We called last week for the same package (I believed) but it was $169 (plus $100 cash back for attending the presentation). I have asked the rep couple of times already whether it is $100 cash or $100 in kind of diner vouchers ec.. she said cash (I am still skepticl about that). Anyway, there was nothing available for the dates we want (president week). However, they managed to put us in a Caribe Royale suite for the 4 nights, which is not bad (any tuggers stayed there before?) from their website. We took the package, hopefully the presentation will not be high pressure one.

B.


----------



## iluvwdw (Jan 12, 2006)

bazan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> We called last week for the same package (I believed) but it was $169 (plus $100 cash back for attending the presentation). I have asked the rep couple of times already whether it is $100 cash or $100 in kind of diner vouchers ec.. she said cash (I am still skepticl about that). Anyway, there was nothing available for the dates we want (president week). However, they managed to put us in a Caribe Royale suite for the 4 nights, which is not bad (any tuggers stayed there before?) from their website. We took the package, hopefully the presentation will not be high pressure one.
> 
> B.



Vistana WILL give you cash for your time.  Once you do the timeshare presentation, they will give you a check made out to CASH that you can cash at the front desk at the reception center!  Good luck!


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 13, 2006)

I can refer my friends and family to Hilton SeaWorld or Tuscany for $175 for 3 nights plus amusement park tickets. I think that's a pretty good deal at a top resort.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 13, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I can refer my friends and family to Hilton SeaWorld or Tuscany for $175 for 3 nights plus amusement park tickets. I think that's a pretty good deal at a top resort.




Can I be "...your friend"  March 7th - 9th ??

Pat


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 13, 2006)

I sent you a PM


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 13, 2006)

Got it---will be in touch sometime.

Pat


----------



## bazan (Feb 1, 2006)

Just got my confirmation for my promo package staying at the Caribe Royale (Feb 18-22)for $169 for 4 nights. However, there is no mention of the $100 cash in any of the materials (1 page is the hotel voucher with bottom part to be returned after attending presentation, another page is just details of the presentation)  they sent over. Anyone have any experience? Also, any comments on the SVO presentation? a high pressure one?

Thanks.


----------



## Anniebu (Feb 1, 2006)

*Four Nightes at vistana for $149.00*

Could I too be your friend 1 st week in August for settlement of our house in Leesburg. 
My daughter and her husband would like to stay 4 nights end of June. or beginning of July. We love timeshares but will have used up all our 2006. Vistana is lovely.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 1, 2006)

I decided not to go the route of the original posting---and have secured other lodging.  But, I MUST tell you how I came to the decision.

A couple of weeks ago, I received an offer from Vistana, researched it, but it wasn't good for the dates I wanted.

Then, I received another offer.

So, I called.  Actually, there was NOT a need for me to tour the timeshare---which suprised me----so I went to book a 4 night stay ($149).

I wanted to check-in March 7th.  As a result, I would have lodging for the nights of 3/7-3/10---and check-out on 3/11.  Well, I didn't need the lodging for the fourth night of the package (3/10);  but I figured I could simply use a few hours that day as a late check-out.

But, when I went to book it, I couldn't check-in on the date of 3/7---I was asked to check-in on 3/6.  I told them I was not going to be in Florida until 3/7.  They said that wouldn't work.

So, I offered to pay the $149, but instead of 4-days (from 3/6-3/9); I would merely forfeit the first day and pay the full $149 for a 3-night stay  (3/7-3/9.)

Then, the kicker---I was told again, that I could NOT check-in on 3/7.  As much as I tried to tell them that I would forfeit the first night; I simply was not allowed to check-in on 3/7.

So, while it was a very good offer; I couldn't take it.

Oh well.

Pat


----------



## suekap (Mar 4, 2006)

How did you get so lucky to not have to take a tour.  I called the spg. number and they gave me a deal but with a tour.  I have to call and book it but I am not sure on my dates, I am afraid that if I pay for the deal and call back a month later to book my dates they won't be available.  I don't know what to do.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't answer why I wouldn't have had to take a tour---because I didn't accept the offer.  But, they told me it would NOT involve me taking a presentation----I was surprised, too.  (perhaps they would have changed the offer once I arrived??!!)

As far as dates, as I mentioned they did not have the exact date of check-in that I wanted----I hope you get the dates you want.

Pat


----------

